

Physics and Entrepreneurism (2007) - jayro
http://www.stephenwolfram.com/publications/recent/aps2007/

======
mbrubeck
I love how Wolfram's personality shows through in every sentence. Not an ounce
of humility. Maybe a bit off-putting on an emotional level, but it really
communicates how strongly he believes in his ideas.

~~~
yters
Our love for "humility" is really our rampant avaricious envy, greedy for
everything every successful person has and petulant that anyone should have
anything we can't have.

------
alain94040
You can read between the lines and see the work being done on Wolfram Alpha
during that time period.

Very interesting article to read. Plus I'm a UIUC grad and I remember driving
by those offices so many times. Who would have thought they were up to such
grand goal.

~~~
juanpablo
The article might be interesting but his "grand goal" not so much.

See the customer reviews on Amazon about the aforementioned book:
[http://www.amazon.com/New-Kind-Science-Stephen-
Wolfram/dp/15...](http://www.amazon.com/New-Kind-Science-Stephen-
Wolfram/dp/1579550088/ref=pd_bbs_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1240639862&sr=8-1)

~~~
d0mine
Here's a direct link to the thorough review by Joe Weiss of "The Emperor's New
Kind of Clothes" book
[http://www.amazon.com/review/RUGSCP3XBNBUV/ref=cm_cr_rdp_per...](http://www.amazon.com/review/RUGSCP3XBNBUV/ref=cm_cr_rdp_perm)

